# Office 2007 Home and Student DVD weg - wo kann ich eine Demo herunter laden?



## Idefix Windhund (14. März 2011)

Guten Tag,
hab mal wieder voll die A Karte gezogen. Habe mein PC neu aufgesetzt und wollte Office 2007 Home and Student installieren. Key und Verpackung habe ich. Nur keine DVD. Alles kein Problem dachte ich mir hab ja eine ISO Sicherung davon. Das war aber nur die Sicherung von den Service Packs.

Bei Microsoft oder auch Heise kann man sich ja Office Demos herunter laden. Aber ich finde keine Demo zu Office 2007 Home and Student. Ich habe ja einen Key und will aus der Demo dann wieder eine Vollversion machen. Und ich glaube kaum das ich mit meinem Office 2007 Key Office 2010 bekomme. Kann man bei Microsoft nicht eine Office 2007 Home and Student ISO herunter laden die ich mit meinem Key dann nutzen kann???


----------



## mickythebeagle (14. März 2011)

Wenn Du im MS TechNet angemeldet bist kannste die hier Laden glaub ich :
Im Subcriptions Benefits Portal können Sie Programme und Anwendungen entsprechend Ihrer Subscription downloaden.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. März 2011)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Wenn Du im MS TechNet angemeldet bist kannste die hier Laden glaub ich :
> Im Subcriptions Benefits Portal können Sie Programme und Anwendungen entsprechend Ihrer Subscription downloaden.


 
Was nehme ich da am dümmsten bei meiner Home and Student Lizenz? Die Standard Version?

Angemeldet aber kann nichts Downloaden


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. März 2011)

Hat den KEINER einen Link zur einer Demo??? Mensch Leute, ich brauche die DVD ... klingt komisch ist aber so. ÜBERALL kann ich Office 2010 H&S herunter laden nur das geschi... Office 2007 H&S nicht für das ich eine Lizenz habe.

Mittlerweile würde ich sogar Torrents nehmen. Hauptsache ne ISO oder so was von Office 2007 H&S dabei. Kann doch echt nicht angehen das ich nun noch mal Office 2007 kaufen muss obwohl ich schon eine für 80€ gekauft habe  

So wird man für Ehrlichkeit gestraft.


----------

